# Cage Liners



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think I'm going to try my hand at making some cage liners. I notice that lately, I've become a lot more sensitive to the dustiness of carefresh bedding. I've always had a slight allergy to it but I have been able to live with it. Now that I have the rat cage next to my computer (where I spend most of my day), it's getting a little harder to deal with especially when they're all bouncy and playful. Cage cleaning time is the worst though. I sneeze for hours during and after changing it... 

I've read some of the posts on here about liners but I'm wondering what's the best pee absorbant? I was actually considering buying some fabric and putting an actual pee pee pad into it but I want to know if that's my best option or if anyone could suggest a different insert. Especially because I want to buy enough to switch it out a few times a week...

Yeah, my allergies are weird. I'm not allergic to animals at all but I have allergies to catnip and small animal bedding. LOL Thanks!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

First of all, carefresh has a history of being extremely dusty. Your rats have actually probably been having more trouble then you have (not to worry you). Switch to something like Aspen, Hemp, Yesterday's News, or other paper bedding.

As for the fabric. Fleece is your best bet. it takes water/liquid (so urine) away. Just put paper towels or newspaper under it. you might want to wash it before you cut it because it Can and typically does shrink, and Cut it to be a bit larger since even after the first wash it can still Shrink. if you want to avoid shrinking wash on cold water and air dry it, but honestly that takes a very long time to do, and if your in an apartment like I am it is just not logical, But if you live somewhere where you have a cloth line, its an option.

Don't worry, I'm actually allergic to rat urine, but I only have issues during cage cleaning, Which honestly isn't that bad anymore.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I started out putting puppy pee pads under my fleece but worried about chewing and the plastic used in them. I also use cotton batting and it works well but it a little bulky after washing several times. The latest thing I've tried is waterproof liners that are for baby mattresses or changing pads. The ones I found are the perfect size for the large trays in our critter nation and they can be cut to fit the smaller shelves. Less bulky and seem to be working well. I found these at K-Mart. Good luck!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations! I'm actually going to Joann's (the craft store) today so I'll pick up some fleece and try that. Maybe I can convince my friend to make a stop at Kmart and I'll get those little baby changing pads too... Or maybe I'll just "borrow" a couple from my nephew... lol


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

I started using Zilla terrarium liners. They are awesome and cut down on the smell. They absorb urine super good. I like it better than fleece and it's super easy to clean - just rinse in cold water and lay it out to dry. I have 2 sets so I can just put the clean ones in while the others dry. It resembles a thick felt. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's the box


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

THanks a bunch... unfortunately, I wasn't able to keep using the liners because of some weird allergic reaction I was having. I switched to yesterday's news and it's been great for all of us. Thanks for the recommendations! I will definitely re-reference this thread if I have to switch it up again.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Rinzy said:


> I started using Zilla terrarium liners. They are awesome and cut down on the smell. They absorb urine super good. I like it better than fleece and it's super easy to clean - just rinse in cold water and lay it out to dry. I have 2 sets so I can just put the clean ones in while the others dry. It resembles a thick felt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Never thought of using that! I work at PetSmart and of course we use that for the Bearded Dragons and Leopard Geckos. Guess I'll put my employee discount to use and buy me some reptile carpet!


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

Raturday said:


> Never thought of using that! I work at PetSmart and of course we use that for the Bearded Dragons and Leopard Geckos. Guess I'll put my employee discount to use and buy me some reptile carpet!


Cool! Let me know what you think


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Rinzy said:


> Cool! Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I'm curious how do you keep it held down? My girls yank at everything I put in there as a liner, so I have just started cutting it smaller and placing it around their stuff (houses, beds, etc.) Otherwise they pull it everywhere and end up with stuff on the bottom of the cage. Have you noticed that your rats can't leave things like that alone?


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

Three B's Mom said:


> I'm curious how do you keep it held down? My girls yank at everything I put in there as a liner, so I have just started cutting it smaller and placing it around their stuff (houses, beds, etc.) Otherwise they pull it everywhere and end up with stuff on the bottom of the cage. Have you noticed that your rats can't leave things like that alone?


 
I have it held down with binder clips. The liners don't stretch like fleece and isn't plushy so they mostly leave it alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, I'm intrigued. The Zilla lining...they don't chew on it? How do you think it would do as a primary floor liner, I noticed you use something else in your bottom tray. I live fleece but within a day my boys have tunneled the heck out of it leaving exposed tray liner. The paper towels underneath get brought out for bedding, no matter how many I give them for this purpose so as In doing it, it isn't cutting it anymore. How often do you change them out and if they were on the bottom tray how many days could you get out of it do you figure. Would you put something under it, too, or just the Zilla? Sorry to hijack the thread. . As it is I change fleece every 3 days.


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

gal5150 said:


> Ok, I'm intrigued. The Zilla lining...they don't chew on it? How do you think it would do as a primary floor liner, I noticed you use something else in your bottom tray. I live fleece but within a day my boys have tunneled the heck out of it leaving exposed tray liner. The paper towels underneath get brought out for bedding, no matter how many I give them for this purpose so as In doing it, it isn't cutting it anymore. How often do you change them out and if they were on the bottom tray how many days could you get out of it do you figure. Would you put something under it, too, or just the Zilla? Sorry to hijack the thread. . As it is I change fleece every 3 days.


I clean them once a week - just rinse with cold water and hang or lie flat to dry (hanging is faster). I have 2 sets so I can put the clean ones in while the others dry. The box says to replace monthly but since I have 2 sets I can stretch that. And as long as they are still in good shape I don't see why I couldn't use them longer. My rats tried pulling it up at first and got the corners a little bit but its a stiff fabric and they've given up trying to pull it up now. I don't have anything under the zilla liner - it absorbs so well I haven't had the need. I am thinking of using it in the bottom tray but I need to get these guys litter trained first. I've just got yesterday's news on the bottom. I bought the 75 gallon size and cut it to fit and had a little extra. It was $16 at Petco. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

May have to give it a go!


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

Rinzy said:


> I have it held down with binder clips. The liners don't stretch like fleece and isn't plushy so they mostly leave it alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thanks. I think I'm going to have to get some and try it out.


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

Let me know what you guys think. I've only been using it for a couple weeks but already notice a difference in smell. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I actually recommended this to a coworker because she has the Petco Manor and didn't have anything lining the shelves. Her rats started tearing the sides up but she only had it held on with some paper clips so she re-did the lining and she says it works pretty well and her rats seem to like it. I haven't bought some myself yet but I will when I have some more money to spare.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I love the idea of using the Zilla liners. Think I will try that too! And my rats also just bunch up the fleece lining on the bottom of the cage. Not sure how to keep it down either??? Would love some ideas on this too!


----------

